# *Aggressively Posts Pictures of Crappy Fursona*



## Faunosaurus (Jul 12, 2016)

Current "official" ref, needs tweaking and updating badly. But ye, she bigg.

-




First thing of her ever created!

-




Slugbox is my bae.

-




That one time I tried using her as a mascot for my music and it failed terribly and was a terrible idea.

-

You can find all this shit at my FurAffinity profile, where I have links to the artists there because I'm too lazy. Most of my gallery is dumb song mashups and demos though.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 14, 2016)

This ain't crappy, iss cool wit me.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 14, 2016)

*Aggressive self-deprecation for clickbait*


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 14, 2016)

What?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

DANG!  17 ft and 9 inches?  Her love life must be pretty dull.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

Besides that, though, she's pretty cool :3


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

WOW!!! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 14, 2016)

Am I doing it right? These oc r suppr frash.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Am I doing it right? These oc r suppr frash.


10/10, such detail, such talent.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 15, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> *Aggressive self-deprecation for clickbait*










Zipline said:


> Am I doing it right? These oc r suppr frash.


CALLIOU THE HEDGEHOG MY MAN


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jul 15, 2016)

Crappy? I agree.


----------



## Revates (Jul 15, 2016)

Is this where I'm meant to go "no bawwww, ur fursona is gr8"?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

What an eye sore


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 15, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Crappy? I agree.


Glad we're on the same page.



Sergei Nóhomo said:


> What an eye sore


Right?



Revates said:


> Is this where I'm meant to go "no bawwww, ur fursona is gr8"?


Yes. GROVEL TO ME.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Glad we're on the same page.
> 
> 
> Right?
> ...



No seriously what in the unholy hell of all fucks are you? It's like part dinosaur part I don't even know


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Crap indeed. Too much yellow and purple. Impossible to fuck too, for the average human.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> No seriously what in the unholy hell of all fucks are you? It's like part dinosaur part I don't even know


Personally, I'm a human being, but Aza is just a thing I made just because. No exact reasoning.



Yakamaru said:


> Crap indeed. Too much yellow and purple. Impossible to fuck too, for the average human.


Good thing hummuns don't exist in furry town, my boy.


----------



## xanderless (Jul 15, 2016)

im so jealous of the slug art omg...........


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 15, 2016)

Ah my gash I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Personally, I'm a human being, but Aza is just a thing I made just because. No exact reasoning.
> 
> 
> Good thing hummuns don't exist in furry town, my boy.



You're a cheeky little cunt
I think I can let this shit slide now.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You're a cheeky little cunt
> I think I can let this shit slide now.


And a cheeky little cunt I shall continue to be!



xanderless said:


> im so jealous of the slug art omg...........


I've managed to snag 2 of his YCH auctions, and am hoping for a third once I get some extra cash! Maybe a different character this next time.



furryfilth said:


> Ah my gash I wish I could draw like that.


Lucky for you, neither can I. All these be commissions!


----------

